# Gettin' Ichy



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

You ever notice how about this time of year we start getting itchy about those Spring Walleye . One thing I have noticed is that a lot of articles on line and in print are still talking about icing Walleye . Well , it may well be last ice for some , but I'm puttin' on new line and waxin' down my rods'n oilin' my reels . I need to read some Spring fishin' stuff . 
Sorry . We only had about three weeks of safe ice here in Michigan . 52 deg. & rain today . No matter how long you've done it you still like to read about it and someone elses luck . Gives you something to look forward to . 
By the way . Our season will open WAAAY!! after post spawn if the weather keeps on the way it is . Some could be ready to spawn now ! Later , Art


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

U know I the other day developed this strange twitch in my right arm. It happens about end of Feb. but with it being so nice I think it has happend earlier. The strange thing about this twitch is its like setting the hook action...strange 8)


----------



## Ya Butt (Dec 14, 2005)

Atec,

You should be able to go out and chase some eyes on the west coast? (the night eye fishing outta MKG is something ya gotta see to believe) I recently moved back to Nodak after 5 yrs out there (GRR Area), 2 things I miss; fishing the west side and a 24oz beer for 99 cents at the gas station...

I got open water fever real bad, bout another two months and out of storage...

Ya Butt...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Not that i don't like ice fishing for eyes, but i am puchasing a new boat within the next week, welll new to me anyway and i can't wait to see what its made of.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cripes, talk about bizzare, its just about February, but I want to keep ice fishing...talk about your 180s.


----------

